# Not good!



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got the news that a friend has cancer, and the prognosis is not encouraging.
Prayers for comfort and peace for friend and family would be appreciated.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Prayers from Ohio!


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear that awful word.prayers sent.my brother went thru that ordeal 17 yrs ago n is still goin like crazy.it can be beat


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the prayers!

we definitely appreciate it.

Dave & family


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Prayers for your friend and all of you.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Prayers for your friend.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Friend is slipping away rapidly! Cancer is totally metastasized and very aggressive!

Please pray for peace of mind for family!

Thanks so much once again.

Shetland & Sheepdog's Brother


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's so terrible. I remember this happening to my mother 4 years ago. Such a helpless feeling watching her die. 
I wish something could finally be done to rid the world of these diseases, once and for all.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm convinced there are cures for some of these illnesses but then the big guys wouldn't make money and go out of business. They can't have that... It's a terrible thought but probably more true than not. I hope your friend is at least comfortable through out this. I lost my grandmother last Saturday and it's hard to watch especially when you can't do anything for them... Good luck my friend.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Friend now totally bedridden! His daughter, (primary care giver), totally worn out & sleep deprived!

Please pray that The Lord's will be done soon!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Certainly have compassion for the daughter.

Is there any hospice or similar type care that could help ease her burden?

Prayers continue for all.

Shelia


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks much Shelia!

She has hospice help, and an aide for night duty, but she is an RN, so she has been overseeing his medications, every 2 hours around the clock!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

That dear daughter. She will be greatly blessed but her physical body, and probably emotional being are taking a beating.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's very physically and emotionally draining. I took care of my mom in her final weeks. I slept in 2-3 hour increments. When it was over, I felt like a zombie. 
I bought a battery powered remote control doorbell. Mom had the button taped to her hospital bed and I had the ringer in our bedroom. When she needed me, she would ring the doorbell. In the final days, I slept in a couch nearby.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

He went home to be with his Lord at 6:10 EST this morning.

We pray for peace comfort and healing for his family.

Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

No better place than with the Lord.

Prayers for all of you that loved him.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

May he Rest in Peace.

Prayers to all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your friends passing.
I really HOPE the Israeli scientists have cracked the code for curing cancer.
I don't know if all of you have heard this, but they claim ALL cancers will be curable in 1 year with little to no side affects and it's very simple. Looks like an injection or a pill will do it. I'm skeptical, but I pray its true.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, but no pain in heaven. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------

